# ANYONE in a similar boat, any guidance? 45 with low AMH but okay FSH...



## FindingVirgil (Oct 15, 2020)

Late to the game at 45 with low AMH (0.2) but okay FSH (11)...

Single, no children, living in London and before now thought I wasn’t capable of being a single parent. However, just before the lockdown (March 23rd) I started to feel differently and started to look into my fertility but the lockdown slowed things down. Anyways I started the ball rolling again but my AMH levels had dropped even further and the likelihood of me getting pregnant with my own eggs is <1%; however, looking at giving it one go. I've started DHEA and acupuncture so hoping they'll help in some sort of way.  At the same time I’ve now got my head round the egg donor dilemma and see that as the only path realistically open to me. Issue now is I’m not sure where the best place to start is! Also I’d prefer an Afro Caribbean donor but hear the wait is long - is this true, what’s other's experiences? can ANYONE help in anyway?
Much love to all in advance! 🥰


----------



## express19 (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi, nothing is impossible! I started in my late 30s with own egg, but that didn't work out and now, I have just gone for donor eggs! Am single too and going it alone. Covid has put a lot of delays, restarted treatment this month and hoping my dream is very close by


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

hi there 

i am not sure if you are with a clinic already who can explain your various treatment options etc with own egg ivf and perhaps donor egg ivf too.i am 43, pregnant following double donor IVF,  stopped own egg treatment and efforts last year after life time unexplained infertility. The ' HFEA ' and 'Donor conception network'  are both very informative and  in my experience double donor IVF is complicated.  I used CRYOS as the clinic i was at did not have a sperm bank . I then moved to another clinic which did not have a waiting list for egg donor treatment  ( a lot do have wait lists ) . Others may have treatment abroad , but for me non anonymity of the donors was crucial as in the UK law. 

I am not sure about afro Carribbean donors and if you  are referring to male / female , the clinic I used is in Bristol.  anyway just some thoughts, best wishes x


----------



## FindingVirgil (Oct 15, 2020)

Thank you for replying... It’s just good to know about the journey others have had. It feels like such a nerve racking time. Thanks for the advice. Wishing you both the best xx


----------



## Rosie123456 (Apr 19, 2020)

I am 44 nearly 45 and I've been through the same thing over lockdown too. I don't have any answers for you but wanted to say I'm rooting for you and feeling like I'm in the same boat! I am looking into mitochondrial transfer. Have you heard of that or looked into it?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@express19 - awesome news, I keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Oton (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi. 

What's mitochondrial transfer? 

Is it the same as ovarian rejuvenation?

Thanks


----------



## FindingVirgil (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi, just saying good luck to you all and thanks again for sharing your stories x

I’ve got an update, so letting you know where I’ve got to on my journey...so a clinic said that they’d support me with a round of natural/modified IVF so I jumped to it. Long story short they collected one egg, which was successfully fertilised! Was transferred after 3 days, high quality embryo. So now I’m in the middle, we’ll near the end of my 2WW - an absolutely agonising time! I get my result Monday coming (2 days time) but I’m quite convinced I’ll get a BFN ... I know you’re not supposed to test early but I couldn’t help it. The tests have come out negative and I feel my period is on its way. However, I’ll keep on with my meds until it’s confirmed on Monday. 

Big love ladies 🥰xx


----------



## FindingVirgil (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi, no I’ve not heard of it. Wishing you the best for your journey xx


----------



## express19 (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi FindingVirgil, Yes, I think to wait till Monday to test again.

It's a brutal journey this IVF and most times, I think it's more like rolling a dice!

Got my first BFP last week, after 5 tries and if I thought the anxiety stops, not so! Now am scared every time I need to pee hahaha.

Hang in there, it's not over until the final test confirms it and am keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## FindingVirgil (Oct 15, 2020)

OMG, SUPER HAPPY for you Express19. 🥰 My fingers are crossed for you xx
I’ve carried out two tests this morning both BFN (couldn’t help it)... so I’m prepared if the blood result is neg. If the clinic let me I may try again with my own eggs as I still have donor sperm left, whilst exploring egg donors etc... the journey continues. 
So encouraging to hear you got a BFP. 
Much love 💕 xx


----------

